# Has Smart Telecom gone down?



## Cligereen

Hi all,
My home phone, which is with Smart Telecom has ceased to make outgoing calls from sometime today. I can get incoming calls only. When I tried to report the fault there appears to be nobody taking any calls on their customer services number. I rang directory enquiries from work this evening to get another number for Smart and the operator told me that she has been inundated with calls looking for a Smart contact number.

Anybody hear anything?

Clig.


----------



## MugsGame

Most Smart customers without outbound calls (inbound calls working.). More on  boards.ie.


----------



## Cligereen

Thanks for that MG, I'll be e-mailing comreg without delay and I'll be switching provider asap in the morning.


----------



## Kiddo

According to RTE news Eircom have withdrawn their services due to credit problems

http://www.rte.ie/news/2006/1002/smart.html


----------



## dodo

It is not effecting their BB, I always use skype for phone calls anyway


----------



## Towger

dodo said:


> It is not effecting their BB, I always use skype for phone calls anyway


 
BB is going down today, unless they come to an agreement this morning.


----------



## dieter1

My phone worked perfectly this morning.  Is this scare tactics by eircom?


----------



## MugsGame

No, Smart have filed with LSE this morning to suspend trading of their shares.


----------



## ClubMan

dieter1 said:


> My phone worked perfectly this morning.  Is this scare tactics by eircom?


No - my mother is with _Smart _and could receive incoming calls but could not dial out (she got a message about alternative providers or rerouting code prefixes or something) at 10:00 this morning.


----------



## dieter1

My outgoing and ingoing were working this morning at 8am.  I completely agree with the above poster.  The blame ultimately lies with Comreg


----------



## dodo

Towger said:


> BB is going down today, unless they come to an agreement this morning.


If that is the case which is the next best deal to smart's 35E bb and line rental anyone, or should I go wireless and use skype for phone calls


----------



## ClubMan

Key Post: Broadband packages & availability - check here if shopping around


----------



## ftb2

What is even more frustrating is the fact that many customers who bought into new developments were given no choice in having to use Smart as their service provider.

I moved into a new development on Dublin's northside this year and "Smart Vision" is the package the company agreed with/monopolised through the builders.

The result up until now has been poor tv and phone service, but broadband has been pretty good.

Residents complained in the past calling on the builders to allow some competition into site, but were told the technology used by "Smart Vision" was incompatible with other service providers.

So, as a customer of Smart, the fact that my landline was disengaged last night, that the broadband is on the verge of following suit, and the tv never working properly anyway, is much like any other day.
I say bring on the downfall and let some other provider move in and sort out what has been a massive problem and bogus exercise from the outset.

The whole thing has been anything but Smart!


----------



## MugsGame

> Can HelloJed and dieter1 please explain how ComReg is responsible for the problems with Smart Telecom?



Please don't -- start a new thread in LoS if you want to discuss blame. Let's keep this thread to information and next steps for Smart customers.


----------



## HelloJed

Thanks MugsGame for the reality check, I was about to get on my high horse!  

My BB and landline connection still haven't been affected. Does anyone in the know have any idea when this could change?


----------



## paddyc

HelloJed said:


> Thanks MugsGame for the reality check, I was about to get on my high horse!
> 
> My BB and landline connection still haven't been affected. Does anyone in the know have any idea when this could change?


 

If both are still ok then you are probably using smarts own equip and not affected by this yet .... if smart go into liquidation then you will be


----------



## MugsGame

Even for the unbundled exchanges, Smart must have an interconnect agreement with eircom -- that could be the next target.


----------



## paddyc

http://www.rte.ie/news/2006/1003/smart.html
"Smart is expected to make a statement on its future this afternoon."


If I was a customer of smart I would already be looking at the other providers for phone/bband to switch to


----------



## jasconius

could not get petrol this evening - smart credit system in dispute with eircom


----------



## D8Lady

I have to admit I am livid. I can't believe that they can just pull the plug like that. 
This is the latest on the debacle. Its the interim solution negotiated by Comreg.  Time to go shopping around.. it'll kill me to have to go back to eircom....

[broken link removed]

An interim arrangement has been reached which will result in a *telephone service being restored to affected customers within three days.

*
*Customers will be allowed to make local and national calls and calls to emergency services and may receive incoming calls.

*
*When service has been restored, as part of the interim solution,  customers can select a telephone provider of their choice.*


----------



## dodo

No by the looks of it, one last chance according to prime time ,Some main share holder in Cavan to the rescue for the time been


----------



## justsally

I see from Comregs site that Broadband customers can't be guaranteed even minimal telephone services at this time. There are three classifications of customers and the third group, Broadband customers,  have an uncertain future, for telephone service.

I am a Smart Telecom broadband customer. I've just e mailed comreg to know what is my position if I decide to switch suppliers (a) must I "rescue" my previously held phone number from Eircom, i.e. return to Eircom even temporarily. (b) How does one stand in relation to the signed 12 months broadband contract.   Can one be held to this even though it appears that Smart are the defaulters.

All very nebulious.

Justsally


----------



## cian8

justsally said:


> I see from Comregs site that Broadband customers can't be guaranteed even minimal telephone services at this time. There are three classifications of customers and the third group, Broadband customers, have an uncertain future, for telephone service.
> 
> I am a Smart Telecom broadband customer. I've just e mailed comreg to know what is my position if I decide to switch suppliers (a) must I "rescue" my previously held phone number from Eircom, i.e. return to Eircom even temporarily. (b) How does one stand in relation to the signed 12 months broadband contract. Can one be held to this even though it appears that Smart are the defaulters.
> 
> All very nebulious.
> 
> Justsally


 
Hi Justsally

Can you post again when you get a reply, I'm in the same boat as you and would especially like to know if Smart will enforce the 12 month contract, I'm only 3 weeks in to the contract!!!

Thanks,

Cian8


----------



## legend99

It seems that Eircom can disconnet people far faster than they can reconnect them!


----------



## justsally

Hi Cian8


Sure, as soon as I have any response from Comreg I'll post the details here.



Justsally


----------



## willmy41

I am with Smart these last three months. I have outgoing calls but no incoming. Broadband is still working. I logged onto to Comreg several times and tried to get info on Smart. Each time my computer closed down completely. I rang Eircom about going back to them. Because I have changed my phone number to Smart I may have to pay a connection fee. The lady in Eircom is to ring me back on mobile as they are trying to waive this charge.


----------



## D8Lady

I still can't make calls out. Broadband ok.


----------



## ninsaga

Any idea of the outcome of this ... are Smart just ceasing to trade? Are they gonna be able to gather the cash to pay what's due to Eircom?


----------



## Marcecie

Hi,  imagine.ie have a adv in todays independent asking Smart customers to contact them on 1890 92 92 92 with smart telecom a/c and phone number they are offering all local and national calls for €9.99 per month, I checked their web site and landline is €24.99 per month


----------



## Humpback

Marcecie said:


> Hi, imagine.ie have a adv in todays independent asking Smart customers to contact them on 1890 92 92 92 with smart telecom a/c and phone number they are offering all local and national calls for €9.99 per month, I checked their web site and landline is €24.99 per month


 
There's been lots of comment here, and on www.boards.ie about why you should think twice before going to imagine as well. Unclear and inconsistent pricing and t's and c's is at least one of those reasons.


----------



## ClubMan

willmy41 said:


> I am with Smart these last three months. I have outgoing calls but no incoming. Broadband is still working. I logged onto to Comreg several times and tried to get info on Smart. Each time my computer closed down completely.


Are you implying that _Smart_, _eircom _or _Comreg _are now switching your _PC _off?


----------



## Dowee

I have Smart and my services (phone and broadband) were switched off yesterday. The phone was gone on Tuesday but restored after the "interim solution" announcement. Now everything is gone. Seems like the the announcement was to appease the media and then Eircom just went about switching people off again. Have called Smart they don't know what's going on (well the customer services staff anyway) and have I've emailed Comreg, no response yet though.

Is anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## askalot

Marcecie said:


> Hi, imagine.ie have a adv in todays independent asking Smart customers to contact them on 1890 92 92 92 with smart telecom a/c and phone number they are offering all local and national calls for €9.99 per month, I checked their web site and landline is €24.99 per month



It's worth checking out Perlico's offer of unlimited Local & National Calls for 29.99 and this includes line rental. 

www.perlico.com

Seems to be the best offer out there.


----------



## Humpback

askalot said:


> It's worth checking out Perlico's offer of unlimited Local & National Calls for 29.99 and this includes line rental.
> 
> www.perlico.com
> 
> Seems to be the best offer out there.


 
It's been my experience that Perlico have a terrible customer service. Just something to bear in mind.


----------



## willmy41

ClubMan said:


> Are you implying that _Smart_, _eircom _or _Comreg _are now switching your _PC _off?


No Clubman but it was very strange. A message came up saying all physical memory would be dumped and the computer closed down. This happened three or four times when I tried to access the info for Smart customers on the ComReg site. Maybe with all that's going on in the Dail I am getting paranoid.


----------



## ClubMan

There's something wrong with your _PC _so - nothing to do with _Smart, eircom, ComReg, Bertie _etc.


----------



## pinkyBear

My smart experience.
I am one of those who have also been cut off by eircom as I was a smart customer. However the funny thing is I had left Smart in July.

I rang talk talk to see if they were having problems as well and they said no. They could see by their records that I had an account with them but they informed me that I closed my account on the 7th August.
I was agast, I did not close my account and I informed them that I had recieved a bill (for E125) in September in the talk talk  headed paper and the agent checked with billing to say they had never sent out a bill. In fact we were in credit.

I was upset as I fell this is a personal invasion of my privacy, but what was more upsetting was that Smart after closing my talktalk account, took a direct debit on the 11th of Spetember. So the company used personal information they had about me to close my account with their competitor, with out my consent and took money from me. Has anyone experienced this with Smart. BTW I am in contact with comreg about this as I am appauled and feel very violated.
Pinky


----------



## Decani

Smart Broadband customers are to get 3Mbps upgrades  [broken link removed]


----------



## dodo

My bb was 3 mb just checked today flying high at 5.8, I think they are worth another chance, remember Bill Gates had a little idea called Dos went to Apple with it and they told him to shut the door behind him, same man bailed them out years later by buying their dying stock, so I for one will give them another go


----------



## Eben

I'm on the Beggar's Bush exchange. I have lost no service  - calls or BB - over  the last few days. I wonder which exchanges eircom pulled the plug on? I have a nasty feeling they wouldn't have dared around here - business area and affluent residential. In any case I think it was a fairly cynical move. Surely no retail telecomms provider should have power over the infrastructure in the way eircom do. Anyway, rant over, I hope I never have to go back to eircom (I had the usual lengthy problems sorted within days by setting comreg on them - before comreg lost any credibility - rant not quite over) and will be quite happy to stay with smart, especially with my current 5.6 Mps connection!


----------



## extopia

pinkyBear said:


> I had recieved a bill (for E125) in September in the talk talk  headed paper



Are you suggesting that Smart sent out this bill on fake talk talk letterhead? You're giving them too much credit - I would bet my house that that bill was actually from talk talk. You may have been switched back, however, possibly because someone in your household agreed to do so.


----------



## extopia

Eben said:


> I have a nasty feeling they wouldn't have dared around here - business area and affluent residential.



Doubt if that's the reason, probably just that your local exchange is not controlled by eircom. Affluence exists everywhere these days.


----------



## jdwex

extopia said:


> Doubt if that's the reason, probably just that your local exchange is not controlled by eircom. Affluence exists everywhere these days.



Eircom controls all the exchanges.


----------



## Decani

Even if Smart have their own equipment in them?


----------



## Humpback

Decani said:


> Even if Smart have their own equipment in them?


 
Yes. That's part of Smart Telecoms problems - Eircom won't give them access to every exchange that they need in order to access more customers by kitting out more exchanges.


----------



## Decani

But if Smart has kit in an exchange, surely they have access to it? I could understand (not from a common sense point of view!) why Eircom would restrict access to their exchanges. For Eircom to barr Smart access to an exchange which houses their (Smart's) equipment can't be right?


----------



## simp

I've been following all this very closely on the boards.ie forums, and here is a summary of the situation, as I understand it:-
Smart phone-only service will probably be discontinued, users should make other arrangements during a two week grace period.  (This service was a resale of the eircom service, was only marginally profitable, and non-payment of fees for this service precipitated Eircom's pulling the plug)
[broken link removed], all services have been resumed, and speeds have been increased by 3mb till the end of the year.
Some BB customers were wrongly disconnected by over-zealous eircom staff - this should not have happened and they're trying to get in touch with these people and reconnect them.  (This should really *really* not have happened as Smart own the relevant equipment in the exchanges - the mind boggles)
If people do want to switch BB provider and are within their 12 month contract period, Comreg have stated (verbally to me, on the phone) that the contract is null and void as Smart interrupted service and broke the contract terms.
The timing of all this has absolutely nothing to do with the ruling next week in Smart's case against Comreg in the High Court about the 3G licence.  Nothing whatsoever.


----------



## Vanilla

Thanks for that explanation Simp. Was wondering. No more.


----------



## johnwilliams

what's to stop all the other providers mentioned above from going the same way as smart


----------



## extopia

What's to stop eircom going the way of Aer Lingus?


----------



## justsally

Latest news re Smart

http://www.rte.ie/business/2006/1006/smart.html


----------



## therave

down in Cork.. no issues but the day after all the hassle  we had a nice young gentleman from Eircom at the door offering us our old number back and broadband at 50 euro for the first 3 months then 75 a month after that (cheeky feckers)
bb and phone in and out for  smart still working fine.. refuse to change until it all goes belly up


----------



## addob

Hi,
I can't seem to get a strait answer for anyone/anywhere and was hoping to find someone in the same situation who might know what’s going on.
I moved into a large apartment complex and all of the wiring for telephone, broadband and television were with Smart. This wasn’t something we were happy with for the start and tried everything we could to get a different provider for the television and the other; we were told that only Smart would have access to our lines and therefore only Smart was an option. So we signed up for [broken link removed] and although there have been many bumps in the road, I’m not complaining cause it’s been pretty cheep for the three, and when there have been problems customer service were always helpful.
So now, like many I’m left wondering what’s going on and where do I stand. I’m not just a phone line or just a broadband but I’m in a whole package deal. 
I have had no problems with service, and I can still make international calls… do I need to start looking elsewhere or do I just wait and look stupid when the mess hits the fan?
Anyone out there have a clue?


----------



## Humpback

Decani said:


> But if Smart has kit in an exchange, surely they have access to it? I could understand (not from a common sense point of view!) why Eircom would restrict access to their exchanges. For Eircom to barr Smart access to an exchange which houses their (Smart's) equipment can't be right?


 
It's the exchange that they weren't given initial access to to get their equipment into that Smart Telecom said was holding them back.


----------



## r2d2

ronan_d_john said:


> It's the exchange that they weren't given initial access to to get their equipment into that Smart Telecom said was holding them back.


 
Just to clarify, it is Eircom that rebuild the actual circuits...Smart technical people may observe the work but nothing else...

r2d2


----------



## Humpback

Well, Smart Telecom has gone back trading this morning. As a company that own nothing except a 10% stake in Bidco.

They sold their assets (and liabilities) to Brendan Murtaghs company for €1 and that 10% stake.

Just needs to be approved at an EGM now. Presumably they'll continue to use the Smart Telecom name? Or is that a liability now as well? It'd be a shocking waste of advertising revenue up to now if they changed names.


----------



## D8Lady

RIP Smart Telecom - round two - the switch. 

I've tried to sign up the BT using their online form that their site directs you to. They ask for "your 8 digit eircom account number". 

I tried to phone sales. I was on a queue, then onto an automated callback  service. It did actually call me back an hour later, but only to put me onto another queue. 
Waited fo 20 mins before hanging up in frustration. Have now sent them an email. 

Anyone else having any luck? 
D8L


----------



## NorfBank

Don't worry, it will be all fine! (laughs maniacally)
My broadband and my landline is back. 
Broadband speed increased to 6MB without extra cost.
Brendan 'deep pockets' Murtgagh will finance it until the 3G issue is sorted out and hopefully afterwards.

My head is buried deep in the sand and staying there for the time being.


----------



## Humpback

NorfBank said:


> Brendan 'deep pockets' Murtgagh will finance it until the 3G issue is sorted out and hopefully afterwards.


 
I wouldn't hold my breath if I were Mr.Murtagh. Given the evidence in the courtcase, I don't think Smart have much of a leg to stand on in getting that 3G licence.


----------



## maggiemay

Smart is not going bust.

There is NO need to jump ship and look for a new BB provider.
You may get sales people from other companies knocking on your door looking for you to change over but there is no need as you will not loose your BB service.


----------



## tt225

maggiemay said:


> Smart is not going bust.



Is this statement made with some  perspective that we should know about?  I'm not being smart  but it's a first post and has a ring of vested interest about it. 

My own interest is simple: I'm about to order in a phone line and broadband and can't decide if I should include Smart in my list of potential runners and riders (and a pretty disheartening list it is too, having read the experiences of people with just about every ISP).

_Edited to duly note the irony of the above criticism coming from someone with barely more than a handful posts!_


----------



## addob

Good news, we received a flyer in the post yesterday from the management company of the apartment complex. If you're on Smart Vision like I am (with the TV package) then you don't have to switch providers, actually you still can't switch providers... looks like they still have their claws into us and again we have no choice but to stick with Smart! Hmmm... I'm begining to wonder about my so-called good news!


----------



## justsally

aI am confuddled!!! Smart phone service is not likely to be available - but Broadband will be. What exactly does this mean. 

In order to avail of Smart Brodband, customers were obliged to avail of their 'phone + broadband combined offer'. 

Does it mean that the service will be discontinued for 'Smart telephone customers only', and phone service will continue to be available to Smart Broadband customers.


----------



## kfpg

*Smart Telecom* is to reduce its headcount by a further 70 to 100 staff as it prepares to delist from the stock exchange and become a private company controlled by businessman Brendan Murtagh. It is expected that the jobs will be lost over the next few months. Smart has set 31 October as the date for shareholders to approve the delisting from London's AIM market.


Does anyone know what happens to ordinary shareholders who were left owning / still own shares in Smart? I got the vast majority of mine sold in time but left a small quanity behind which still have a value all be it small?


----------



## simp

justsally said:


> aI am confuddled!!! Smart phone service is not likely to be available - but Broadband will be. What exactly does this mean.
> 
> In order to avail of Smart Brodband, customers were obliged to avail of their 'phone + broadband combined offer'.
> 
> Does it mean that the service will be discontinued for 'Smart telephone customers only', and phone service will continue to be available to Smart Broadband customers.



Yes - that is entirely correct, as far as I understand it.  Voice is always available on a DSL line (as it's standard copper cable)...  The Voice-only customers will have to switch - either to Voice+BB or another Voice provider.

If you are a Voice-Only customer, in order to switch, you will need to know your UAN - you can access this through the Comreg site:-
[broken link removed]


----------



## justsally

Hi,

Thanks Simp for your reply - it's very helpful.


----------



## justsally

I have to-day received the following e-mail from Comreg:-

"Thank you for your email, and apologies for the delay in coming back to you at this busy time. 

Because the ongoing difficulties between eircom and Smart were of a contractual and commercial nature, ComReg legally could not have made any comment in advance of the recent cessation of service. It is widely known and has been reported in the press that Smart broke their contract with eircom on 19 separate occasions, and owed approximately ˆ4m to eircom. It was because of this debt issue that eircom withdrew service to Smart and its customer. Eircom had previously made numerous threats to withdraw service but none were actioned until last Monday. ComReg were an invidious position as a result.

ComReg on Tuesday 3rd brokered a deal that enabled a basic telephone service to be returned to most of the affected customers within three days and since then has been engaged in discussions with all parties to try and remedy the situation. We are keen to ensure that all consumers who experienced difficulties have their services returned as quickly as possible.

In terms of your next move as a Smart customer, that depends greatly on what type of service you had with Smart.

If your service was the CPS variety – calls only, with line rental paid directly to eircom – there would have been no disruption to incoming calls. Customers can enter the prefix 13666 before the number they wish to dial to ensure their call is trafficked with Eircom. Consumers as a matter of urgency are advised to source an alternative service provider. To do this consumers will need their Eircom Account Number to make this switch and should not delay in doing this. Again, for a list of service providers see www.askcomreg.ie and to compare and contrast prices based on your usage profile, see www.callcosts.ie 

If your service was of the WLR type – calls and line rental with Smart – you should still be able to receive incoming calls and make emergency calls. Basic service should by now have been restored, allowing you to make local, national and 1800, 1850, 1890 calls. You should not delay in finding an alternative service provider. Again, for a list of service providers see www.askcomreg.ie; to compare and contrast prices based on your usage profile, see www.callcosts.ie.To make the switch, contact your chosen service provider with your UAN (Universal Account Number) which can be found on your last Smart bill. It is an 8-digit number that either begins with a -4- or a -5-. If you do not have your UAN, it can be retrieved from www.askcomreg.ie or by calling ComReg on 1890 229 668.

If you are a voice *and* broadband (LLU) customer of Smart, you may have lost service. If so, you are advised to place an order for similar services with a new provider and sign a new contract with that provider. If you still have your services, refrain from taking any action for the moment – we believe further updates will be coming through the press in the next few days.

In terms of legal implications, ComReg understands that WLR customers who switch to another service provider will not be in breach of their contract. This is also true of LLU customers who have lost service. However, if you are an LLU customer that has not lost service, and you intend switching to an alternative service provider, you’re advised to check the terms and conditions of your existing Smart contract and seek legal advice as you have may have contractual obligations to Smart. 

In terms of any queries relating specifically to your account, the best thing to do is to contact Smart directly (their Customer Service line is now back up and running) on Freephone 1800 931 300.

I hope this helps to clear up some of the issues you have raised. 

Best regards,

Laura Canning
*Commission for Communications Regulation"*


----------



## D8Lady

Got a card today from eircom saying that broadband will cost 29.99 per month rather than the 39.99 it was......


----------

